# Cracker Joke - Possibly the best u can get?



## QuattroBoyWonder (Apr 8, 2007)

Saw this in a cracker once, good considering it was in a cracker;

What do you call Postman Pat on the Dole?

A: Pat.

:?


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Works with Fireman Sam too.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

CHADTT said:


> Works with Fireman Sam too.


But not with Windy Miller


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

T3RBO said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Works with Fireman Sam too.
> ...


Isn't that due to his high fibre diet though ?


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> Works with Fireman Sam too.


What do you call Fireman Sam on the Dole?

A: Pat.

How does that work :? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > Works with Fireman Sam too.
> ...


He doesn't ,he's on the dole.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

:lol: i hope your joking my takes pay for his "social"


----------

